# New 5.5 CD in the house



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

I just got my new Madone 5.5 CD a couple weeks ago and have had it on about four rides. So far, I'm very impressed I was going to get the 5.2 SL but when I realised I could EP the 5.5 for a bit more and have Dura-Ace and a lighter overall bike, I upped the anti a bit. I just have this one picture for now, you may notice the wheels are not stock. These are my open pros on DT/Hugis, I put them on temporarily while I wait for a sweet new set to come in the big brown truck. I have the stock race lites hanging in the garage for now, brand spanking new.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

nice bike-i messed around with one of those at the shop i work at when deciding between that and the 5.2 sl. i went with the 5.2 sl because i prefer it cosmetically. you'll be interested to know that when i weighed a stock 5.5 in size 56 and a stock 5.2 sl, also size 56, they were identical weights. the 110 oclv doesn't offer much lighter of a frame than the 120, and the dura-ace components are lighter than ultegra so that evens it out. i thought the 5.5 was pretty gross looking in real life, but it is definitely a sweet set-up. and, you'll be happy to know that when geoorge hincapie was in town for one of lance's charity rides in the fall of this year, it was a 5.5 model that he borrowed from us to ride. happy riding!


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Personal taste I guess*



cmatcan said:


> nice bike-i messed around with one of those at the shop i work at when deciding between that and the 5.2 sl. i went with the 5.2 sl because i prefer it cosmetically. you'll be interested to know that when i weighed a stock 5.5 in size 56 and a stock 5.2 sl, also size 56, they were identical weights. the 110 oclv doesn't offer much lighter of a frame than the 120, and the dura-ace components are lighter than ultegra so that evens it out. i thought the 5.5 was pretty gross looking in real life, but it is definitely a sweet set-up. and, you'll be happy to know that when geoorge hincapie was in town for one of lance's charity rides in the fall of this year, it was a 5.5 model that he borrowed from us to ride. happy riding!


The look was part of what drew me to the 5.5 over the 5.2 SL neither of the two SL paint options did it for me, too plain. I like the bright red with the stripper glitter in the paint. The bright color could even help prevent some college girl with a cell phone stuck to her head from running me over. I actually really liked the 5.2 team paint job too. I've never been a fan of team paint jobs but, that one is real nice. I did the weighing thing too with 58s and there were about 6-8 ounces difference between the 5.2 and 5.2SL but the 5.5 was a few grams less due to the Dura Ace. Mine has the carbon compact crank so is supposed to be a bit lighter yet. With my Gucci wheels and saddle, I expect to be well under 17 pounds for my size 60 bike. I don't think I'd want any lighter bike under my big carcass.

George Hincapie is the man he rode a pilot with SPA in Paris-Roubaix, now we can actually sell them to people who would really be suited for them but cant bear the idea of being on a Fred bike. George is definately no Fred......I am but I still had to have a Madone


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Mattman said:


> George Hincapie is the man he rode a pilot with SPA in Paris-RoubaixQUOTE]
> 
> It wasn't a Pilot. It was basically a 5200 with a SPA mod:
> 
> <img src=https://www2.trekbikes.com/Assets/WSD/asset_upload_file594_233629.jpg>


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*That pic does look like a 5200*

Still him riding it gives more credability to SPA technology.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Mattman said:


> Still him riding it gives more credability to SPA technology.


Oh, absolutely! He's out there proving that the SPA technology enhances <i>performance</i> as much as it does comfort.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

agreed, agreed. people want road bikes because theyre fast and slick and hot, and maybe they say some of the tour. selling a comfort-oriented roadie can be a tough sell, so having a bit of pro endorsement is definitely helpful to any salesperson when it comes to the pilot series or the ocr series from giant.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Mattman said:


> I just got my new Madone 5.5 CD a couple weeks ago and have had it on about four rides.


Mattman, what are your impressions of the CD versus a triple?


----------



## Mattman (Jan 28, 2005)

*So far so good*



WhiskeyNovember said:


> Mattman, what are your impressions of the CD versus a triple?


I'm still getting used to the CD, I have only about 5-6 rides on the bike and the longest so far has been about 30 miles. I've only had regular double experience to any extent in the past.

I do now own a Lemond Wayzata, flat barred road bike, that has a triple but, I only have probably 30 miles on it ( 8-10 mile lunch rides). I got the Wayzata when after selling two bikes to get the Madone. I realised I no longer had a bike to pull the trail-a-bike or that I would ride in the rain or commute on when it was warmer. The triple has a broad range almost like an MTB. Other than that impression, it hard to compare well. the Lemond weighs probably 4-6 pounds more.

The CD though seems like all I would ever need for a road bike really. Initially I found myself cross chained in the little ring and smaller cogs alot. I had to adjust to riding more, mostly actually in the big ring. On the hilly rides I have been on though, I climbed some hills seated that I would have had to stand most of the way up previosly


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Thanks for the input, Mattman!


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Sweet bike, but most importantly, Sweet tool setup there! Wow I want a big blue wall full of Park tools!


----------

